# Alum creek south pool



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Went to alum last Sunday to check things out on the boat for the year and the water was obviously very muddy has it cleared up any? Would like to get out and try little bass fishing I marked some fish in a few deep creek channels but would have to hit them in head with this water quality


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

It looks like chocolate milk right now.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Nohaha said:


> It looks like chocolate milk right now.


Does it ever clear up? Or is it always muddy.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Ir0nMan said:


> Does it ever clear up? Or is it always muddy.


Alum? Last summer you could see 6-8 ft down. Hoover on the other hand, that sucker is always stained.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah comparably alum is one of the clearest lakes in central ohio. 
USUALLY the south section is akways clear. But we had TONS of rain an this time of year isnt much holding the dirt/mud back from being dumped in are lakes with runoff.

The north end will dirty up fast.
If we got this rain in say june/july the south end would still be plenty fishable.

So yes it will clear up. The coves with feeders will start clearing up first,but even the ones with out wont be long on the south section


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

There were several times last year I wished it would rained so it would stain it some because it was so clear.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

rumit08 said:


> Alum Creek Trail. Alum Creek Trail Page Image The Alum Creek Trail goes along one of the city's most grand stream passages, from Westerville to Three Creeks Park. ... Easton Way to the Ohio Dominican University zone.


Ah yes indeed. Great point


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

are the boat ramps in yet?


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

South pool is surprisingly still very stained. Even the water being drawn, from deep, into the spillway is pretty stained.


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I was out today from noon until 3:30 breaking in a new motor and doing a little Saugeye fishing. The water north of 36/37 was real bad however, my fish finder was full of bait from just south of the bridge and up about 1/4 mile past it going north. Surface water temp was around 43 +/- however, I was not able to get a bite on a jig. Trolling could have been the ticket however, I was wanting to run the motor more than fish. To go forward, I stopped at the inlet where ODR parks there boat and watched a guy land a musky pushing 40 + inches while casting the shore.
From there, I ended up near the beach and the water was still pretty cloudy without question. But on the good side of things, I saw three keeper Saugeye from another boat that was landed in around 12' of water. One dude was using a blade bait and the other was using a black jig setup. both were pulling the bait up hard for about 16" and dropping it. The one dude had a minnow on his jig and he caught two nice eaters. The water temp around the dam was about 42.8 on my finder.

I'm guessing the water will be really good fishing by next weekend barring major info from mother nature.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Are any of the ramps in yet? Just got a new boat, and need to get the break in done on the Yamaha's. Erie is going to be a washing mashing for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

There is one dock in at Galena.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I will be the guy with permagrin!


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

The dock at the marina is open too


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't know about down south but around 36 is still stained pretty heavily. Strange day when Oshay is crystal clear and Alum is chocolate...


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I just returned from working in Delaware this morning and stopped at Alum to give yall a water clarity report. North and Middle pool are muddy. South pool is in better shape, but anywhere from muddy to stained depending on where you are. Some of the protected coves are in the best shape with 2-3ft visibility. I didn't get a good look, but it did seem that the Scioto north of Oshay was in much better shape. Unfortunately, I think things are going to get worse before they get better with this wind and snow melt.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I fished for a while below Oshay this afternoon. Felt like I was fishing off a crab boat in Alaska! Windy, horizontal snow, slippery footing and waves in the river.

ski


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ski said:


> I fished for a while below Oshay this afternoon. Felt like I was fishing off a crab boat in Alaska! Windy, horizontal snow, slippery footing and waves in the river.
> 
> ski


Lol gotta hit it when ya can,right.... an ive had some pretty eoic days in march with the snow flying sideways,so u never know


----------

